# Morning at Paul's Pond



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

We have a mild weather pattern right now and the mallards are not here like they will be in a week or two. The first picture is the sunrise as we mosied up to the pond.










This next shot is a 3 generation picture of all but one of the guys that hunted with me this morning!










This last shot is of an 88 year old and an 8 year old that hunted with me this morning.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

That's awesome to see that your getting some of those younger guys out there, as well as being able to find a place that's easy enough accessible to get an old guy out there.

Nice work!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

That pond is awesome! I dream about hunting spots like that.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Great pics. It's nice to see young people getting into the sport.
Good work,
Dan :beer:


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 8, 2007)

Paul that's not a robo in the second pic is it


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Life is grand! Good job.


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Pitboss' I'm surprised that you didn't recognose the Flutterwing in the picture. It is in omy opinion the best bang for the buck in a spinning wing decoy. The operator controls the speed and timing of the spinning wings and the wings always stop in the set position which should be the black side up!! Here is a picture of it and you can see the pull string coming out of the head. Paul


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice Pics...Can't wait the the mallards really show up.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 8, 2007)

Honker Guide is that the same as the one Aero sells, I have only seen it in the ads, looks good and must work if you use it


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Pitboss, yes that is the Flutterwing that Aero Outdoors sells. It has a flocked head and tail and looks great even when the wings are not spinning!! Paul


----------

